# Anal gland impacted



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I noticed today that Gitter's anal gland looked red and swollen. Went to the vet and she said it was impacted and needed to be drained. Anyway, he came out with the cone on his head and of course he is less then happy. 

He still has some drainage so I really don't want him to have free run of the house. I have no way to contain him in the kitchen which has wood floors as we have an open room concept.

He just can't eat with the cone on and I have tried to hand feed him but he wasn't interested. I took him out but he just looked at me with that cone on his head and wouldn't move.

I feel so awful for him. I have never had a dog have this issue before and of course the vet says that if he had this problem now it will probably/possibly reocur and I'll have to take him in to have his glands expressed regularly.

Poor little guy.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here is some info on anal glands http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/i-am-fifi’s-anal-glands


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hedy, I feel like such a spaz..... I don't know who Gitter is? am I totally spacing out here? How old is Gitter? and regardless of how behind the times I seem to be, I sure hope he feels better soon! Lots of dogs are disoriented and pouty when they have to wear the cone.  Maybe he would let you hand feed him a little cooked chicken?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hedy, how long will gitter have to wear a cone? If it is more than a few days I would invest in a Bitenot collar. We used them for both boys neuter and when we replaced the Ecollar with the bitenot collar it was like we let them out of Jail. I do hope he feels better.

http://www.bitenot.com/


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

The vet said 5 to 7 days. I would love to find that collar locally. Obviously my vet doesn't carry it.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

LOL Christy! I never officially announced Gitter but there are a ton of pictures of him at Oliver's Birthday Bash thread.

He is so miserable poor thing. 

I did hand feed him some kibble but I'm more worried about him not drinking any water.

Thanks again Christy.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, poor baby! I am sorry to hear Gitter is in an e-collar.... Roxie had to wear one a lot when she broke her leg... not fun.  Give him a big hug from me and Roxie!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ugh! So is it draining from the outside or from internally? If outside, did they slice it open to clean it or did it rupture?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

They had to lance it Kimberly and then they drained it and irrigated it. She suggested they might have to do it a second time when we come back. What? :frusty: Anyway, she said 5-7 but 5 is Sunday so I guess I'll make the appointment for Monday.

Poor guy. He did eat but has not had water which of course worries me. I may take off the collar so he can drink.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Again Kimberly thanks so much for taking my call. I'm kind of surprised that when you see my number on caller ID that you actually do answer. I can't tell you often enough how much I value your advice and even more, your friendship.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

hedygs said:


> LOL Christy! I never officially announced Gitter but there are a ton of pictures of him at Oliver's Birthday Bash thread.


Ohhhhh! Well I'm not getting senile just yet then! Phew! Poor little man, I really hope he feels better soon. I'm off to find the birthday thread and see his picture. Congratulations!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Ack according to the bitenot.com reply I received tonight I can't buy it locally. Until I order it and have it sent, it will be too late. So disappointing.

As I said, I'm more worried that he can't drink properly and hasn't pee'd since the afternoon. Very worrisome.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

It sure still looks ugly. :jaw:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

poor thing----:hug:
I wish Gitter the best!:thumb:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

How's Gitter today? If he's still not drinking you might try some unsalted chicken broth and freeze it in ice cube trays - or a flavored children's hydration drink. Either one might work.

And although my guy didn't have anal gland impaction like yours, he's only had to have it done once and never again. Perhaps consider adding pumpkin regularly to his food to make sure that when he goes that it "squeezes" the anal gland. Just use plain, not the pie filling kind. Although I know you've talked to Kimberly, so I know you're in good hands.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Just checking on Gitter and hoping he is doing better this morning.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hedy, call around to vets in the area...that is where I got my Bitenot for Cash. You could also have a JBPET overnight it. If you do that I would get two sizes and return one. The one we had for Jasper did not work for Cash he could still get to his butt so I frantically called around and found the next size up.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It is interesting that you mention Gitter isn't drinking much. I've been told that the most common reason for impacted anal glands is lack of hydration. I don't know if that is Gitter's case, but I wonder - did your vet give you a suspected reason for the cause?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope Gitter is feeling better. I think I probably would remove the collar -- and stick with him -- long enough for a break to drink and potty. "To me" the collar is for when I can't be there to watch -- but not for meals and potty. I hope he doesn't have to go through this again.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Hedy- I'm so sorry to hear about Gitter's problem. Is there anyway to put a pair of heavy boxers or some other shorts on him and get rid of the collar? Maybe you could try a pair of baby plastic pants to prevent the drainage from dripping. I hope this all resolves soon. :hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I cruised through the pictures and it looks like you got a winner! Gitter is a real cutie pie.  Has he peed today? Try ice cubes if you haven't yet. My dogs love them and it may be effective for getting ssome fluids into him.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Christy thanks so much. 

He is doing better today. I took the cone off and he drank and ate. He hates that thing. I'll put it back on for the night. His rear still looks a little unhappy (or is it me that is a little unhappy about how it looks? :jaw

I did find a vet that has the Bitenot collar but they closed by the time I got there at noon. Wish she had mentioned it because it was pretty far. I think I'll go back tomorrow even though I don't think it is absolutely necessary. Better safe then sorry I guess.

He is such a little pipsqueak that I am having a hard time getting used to that. :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

hedygs said:


> He is doing better today. I took the cone off and he drank and ate. He hates that thing. I'll put it back on for the night. His rear still looks a little unhappy (or is it me that is a little unhappy about how it looks? :jaw


Oooh I'm glad he's doing better! At night or when you can't watch him are the main times you need the collar. I bet he was relieved to have it off for awhile.  His poor little bummer! I sure hope he heals well and the vet doesn't need to do more stuff to him next week!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh Hedy, I missed this thread. Poor Gitter.  Did Gitter drink from a water bottle at the breeders? It might be easier for him to reach a lixit bottle than bend down and drink with the cone on. Sending rubbles for Gitter and well wishes from all of us. :hug: 

Which vet did you go to?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Hedy,

Just saw this thread. So sorry to hear about the troubles Gitter is going through. Poor little guy. I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Shelly can you believe the vet available that day was the one I hate! I even scheduled the appointment the next day with a different one but I spoke to Kimberly and she said not to delay. I was going to take him to Oakland Vets Emergency but they said to go to my regular vet. 

I needed to get him seen but in the future, after our follow-up, I will go to a different vet in the practice....unless you hear of a different vet who is wonderful.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Hedy, I'm glad to hear Gitter is eating and drinking again and hope that he is feeling better today. Hope the little fella continues to mend. Give him a cuddle from Roxie and me!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

isshinryu_mom said:


> Hedy, I'm glad to hear Gitter is eating and drinking again and hope that he is feeling better today. Hope the little fella continues to mend. Give him a cuddle from Roxie and me!


Done! Licks and wags of gratitude.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> Shelly can you believe the vet available that day was the one I hate!


Drats...unbelievable. I'm going to start searching and asking about other vets. I'll let you know what I find out. You let me know too, if you find a good one, ok?

Hope Gitter is doing better today. Sending rubbles and hugs! :hug:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

We went for our follow up visit and he is doing fine. She did express his glands again and said they are still a touch swollen but all in all things are going well. He has been a complete sweetheart during this ordeal. 

He really has a lovely temperment.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> here is some info on anal glands http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/i-am-fifi’s-anal-glands


I've never heard a story told in first person by an anal gland before! When I had my cat Tony, I didn't know anything about anal glands. Several times during his life, he would shoot out the most foul smelling stuff from his butt. We called it diarrhea concentrate. It was so nasty. Now, of course, I know what it was. Yuck.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

hedygs said:


> We went for our follow up visit and he is doing fine. She did express his glands again and said they are still a touch swollen but all in all things are going well. He has been a complete sweetheart during this ordeal.
> 
> *He really has a lovely temperment*.


That is what impressed me most about Gitter. He is darling to look at, of course, but that personality is what really makes him such a winner. I was so impressed at the party when he almost instantly joined in a RLH with Roxy and was obviously completely relaxed doing so. Hope it doesn't sound to "woo woo", but Gitter just gives off a wonderful energy. Andrew and I really liked him a lot. I'm so glad to hear he is doing better. Give him some rubbles from us.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah! Gitter is doing better and it's nice to hear the vet trip wasn't too terrible an experience for him!


----------

